# Semi-aquatic



## RebelAngel (Aug 24, 2011)

Blargh! Taking a few years off between aquariums has frazzled my memory.

I bought a group of what I thought were what I wanted, but come to find they are not.

I wanted vals (but could not remember the name) but got ribbons.

I can get vals some other time (after driving a hour!) no worries there.

But I'd hate to just let the ribbons go to waste.

How much water is too much water for semi-aquatic plants? They are 4-8 inches tall. I have a 2.5g tank I could set up specifically for them. Would that be shallow enough?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just pot them in a flower pot.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,they will not last very long in the tank.A friend had one,and the thing lasted a month and then all of a sudden it turned mushy.


----------



## RebelAngel (Aug 24, 2011)

Will do, thanks!


----------

